# TTC and not ovulating - what next?



## sarpia (Nov 18, 2017)

Good evening,

my DH and I have been trying to conceive for over 2 years now with no success. we got referred to an NHS specialist by our GP and started a series of test and analysis to understand why we cannot conceive.

DH sperm exam results where normal, on my side I had an HSG & a transvaginal scan and both came out normal (tubes are clear, uterus is normal and I don't seem to have PCOS); however the blood test showed that my level of progesterone at 21 day was low.

The specialist gave me 3 cycles of clomyd, however after the first cycle I started to feel very itchy and by the end of the 2nd cycle I experienced an allergic reaction and for that reason the GP told me not to go through with the last cycle.

The NHS specialist told me that it was unfortunate and that IVF was the only left for us; as you can imagine this came as a bit of a shock since I thought there mast be other drugs or things to try before IVF? Am I right?

We have decided to go see a fertility specialist and have been recommended to see Dr Alison Taylor from the Lister clinic; however by reading the many posts here I have seen that many of you are talking about the Poundbury Fertility clinic, which seems to be focused on improving the chances to conceive naturally. Would you recommend we first have a consultation with Poundbury Fertility (to check all options for natural conception) before we make an appointment with Dr Taylor at Lister?

Many thanks to anyone who will respond we really need your help!!


----------



## hannahdaisy (Oct 23, 2016)

I can't be much help with most of your post, but I've had treatment at the Lister and would definitely recommend it. We now have a 9 week old baby boy from an ICSI cycle there  we're a same sex couple though and had no chance of a natural conception! We saw Dr James Nicopollous and he was great.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I will move your post to the Naturally Trying with TTC area as I haven't seen the Poundberry Clinic mentioned in the London section in the past 

Xxx


----------



## sarpia (Nov 18, 2017)

thanks I will continue to check in that section.


----------

